# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forestería  VENDO SEMILLAS IMPORTADAS DE PINO TECUNUMANII

## AGROBOSQUES

SEMILLAS DE PINO TECUNUMANII, semillas de alto rendimiento Más de 60000 semillas viables por kg., germinación >90%. Ideal para zonas de ceja de selva, recuperación de suelos degradados, tolera pendientes pronunciadas y pedregosas. Adjuntamos ficha técnica, comunicarse a los telef: 064-531818 ó 942792768 ó 979920408  Pino tecunumanii (Pinus tecunumanii).pdf  FOTOS PARA SELECCIONAR 052.jpgTemas similares: Vendo Semillas de Maiz, forrajes, alfalfas, hortalizas etc. Postes de pino radiata tratados con cca chile. Postes de pino radiata tratados con cca chile. Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios a importación de semillas de pino de Brasil Pobladores chalacos siembran 350 plantones de pino en ex fundo Oquendo

----------

